# Camera case completed!



## alexkerhead (Dec 4, 2008)

I finally got around to getting shelves made for the case, and loaded it up. 

If you need a list of the cameras in the case, you can visit this image on flickr. I made notations of each one. 

Here are two images of the case. I need to setup lighting for a better shot sometime, so here it is!
-Note: The Weird Yashica is now replaced with "The Exa"(original Exa).


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## compur (Dec 5, 2008)

And, it looks like you need another case!


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you for the kind comments mitica and compur!


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice! I recognize a couple of the cameras, I still use a Konica TC occasionally and I had an FT-1 for many years!


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2008)

I see an XG-1 in there.....that and the spotmatic are all I recognize.....I feel pathetic 



Nice case, Gotta do something like that my self.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry, guys.  He wins.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments y'all!

Here is a pic of the shelves in another case where I keep some of the bigger cameras or ones that don't fit in. Here is a pic on flickr with notations.


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 11, 2008)

wow. awesome collection 


/want


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep, he wins!


----------



## Kondro86 (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome collection!!


----------



## McQueen278 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll take that folder from the top of the first picture and a from the bottom of that case if you need more room!


----------



## jlykins (Dec 11, 2008)

This is an awesome collection! Does anyone know if someone on the forum has a larger collection?


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 11, 2008)

jlykins said:


> This is an awesome collection! Does anyone know if someone on the forum has a larger collection?



Not me, 60 cameras, a few projectors and a bunch of accessories.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144507


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the kind comments everyone!

I know several folks with equal or larger collections(one fella has about 600+ cameras..omg), but not many people have the time or resources to display them properly.

I have 64 in/on the wall-mount case, 31 on the two display case shelves, and 20-50 or so misc cameras that are waiting for some kind of display. That makes a total of 115-145. Three of those being 8mm video cameras.


----------



## JIP (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done i have such a hard time displaying mine since I have so many different sizes they wouldn't fit so neatly together.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 20, 2008)

JIP said:


> Well done i have such a hard time displaying mine since I have so many different sizes they wouldn't fit so neatly together.



Thanks!

I understand! hehe See post #8 for my display of larger cameras.


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats a lot of money in cameras! Do you use them all? That is awesome


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 20, 2008)

ATXshots said:


> Wow! Thats a lot of money in cameras! Do you use them all? That is awesome


Thanks..lol

Unfortunately, there is no real way for me to use them all and actually enjoy it. I use 2 cameras mainly. My digital is a Kodak Z712IS, and my main film camera is a Canon AE-1.


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Thanks..lol
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no real way for me to use them all and actually enjoy it. I use 2 cameras mainly. My digital is a Kodak Z712IS, and my main film camera is a Canon AE-1.




You need to get your self an EF.....you wil find that AE-1 in the box after that


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 20, 2008)

Battou said:


> You need to get your self an EF.....you wil find that AE-1 in the box after that



I have a T90, it just needs to be fixed(quoted $90 to repair). 

The AE-1 is a fine camera though, here is an image I took of my T90 with it.


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2008)

The T-series just dosen't have the feel the EF does, The EF is a rock. Shooting the EF you will find yourself forgetting it's a different camera. it's setup just like the AE-1 but has some features the AE-1 lacks like long exposures and mirror lock. It's also far more relyable than the T-series, less electronic things to go wrong and even if they still do it still works.

And BTW clean up that 28mm and put it to use, they are great lenses I have two, I love them.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 21, 2008)

Battou said:


> The T-series just dosen't have the feel the EF does, The EF is a rock. Shooting the EF you will find yourself forgetting it's a different camera. it's setup just like the AE-1 but has some features the AE-1 lacks like long exposures and mirror lock. It's also far more relyable than the T-series, less electronic things to go wrong and even if they still do it still works.
> 
> And BTW clean up that 28mm and put it to use, they are great lenses I have two, I love them.



Here is a shot I took with the 28mm on the AE-1. A bit grainy compared to the 35-70 and 50mm. I am sure I did something wrong, because I am a newbie with photo stuff, but I can tell you anything you want to know about my camera collection..lol


----------



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup, it's grainy, you under exposed what looks to be very high ISO (1000 or higher) film and corrected in post. When you underexpose the grain becomes prevalent. I've done it my self a few times . Color negitive film has sufficient latitude for you to overexpose and get adiquate results, this also reduces grain showing.

Here are a couple I took with mine

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/126226-underpass.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/128426-luna-moth.html


----------



## walter23 (Dec 21, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Thanks a bunch for the kind comments everyone!
> 
> I know several folks with equal or larger collections(one fella has about 600+ cameras..omg), but not many people have the time or resources to display them properly.



Hehe, mine just sit hidden in my camera drawer until I want to use one of them.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 21, 2008)

Battou said:


> Yup, it's grainy, you under exposed what looks to be very high ISO (1000 or higher) film and corrected in post. When you underexpose the grain becomes prevalent. I've done it my self a few times . Color negitive film has sufficient latitude for you to overexpose and get adiquate results, this also reduces grain showing.
> 
> Here are a couple I took with mine
> 
> ...



Nice!

Normally I have great luck with the AE-1 with the 50mm or 35-70mm. 
Here are a couple of images taken with the AE-1 that turned out good.

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/alexkerhead/photography/386503-R1-018-7A_007.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/alexkerhead/photography/386503-R1-034-15A_013.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/alexkerhead/photography/26330005.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/alexkerhead/photography/26330010.jpg


----------



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah I use my 50mm a lot, I don't have any short zooms like that 35-70 tho.

I like the typewrighter, Nicely done on that one.


----------

